# 1986 300zx engine replaced



## timmy99 (Sep 9, 2009)

i have a 1986 300zx with a stock engine non turbo. I'm looking to see what engines would fit in my car if i were to change it out and any engine would do. if you know the specs pleas put them.

thank you


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You need to be a little more specific. Are you talking about stock replacement, performance engines, Nissan engines other than the VG-series, or engines from any manufacturer (ie small block Chevy, etc.)? Keep in mind that if you go with just about anything other than a VG-series, you will likely have to swap the transmission, possibly modify the driveshaft, swap the engine harness and ECM, customize the exhaust, etc. If you want to go to the turbocharged 3.0L VG, you can use the same trans, but will still have to deal with the harness, ECM, exhaust along with some other issues.


----------



## timmy99 (Sep 9, 2009)

i'm thinking of going VG-series performance engines with a turbocharged my most i will spend on it is $3000 that with out getting a used one but remanufactured engines is fine with me.. its automatic transmission with a digital dashboard.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The VG30ET has lower compression pistons that the non-turbo VG30E. That said, people have successfully added a turbo to a stock VG30E. A lot of your decision is going to depend on how much performance you need to get out of the engine. Keep in mind the stock automatic transmission may pose limitations if you have serious power goals. Another big factor will be how much of the work you can do yourself. A reman. engine will cut heavily into your $3000 budget and leave little for what you will need to go along with that engine (ECM, harness, etc.). An alternative would be a JDM (Japan domestic engine) used engine. Most of these have low mileage (30000-60000 miles) and you can probably find a VG30ET for around $1200-1500. I would start by doing as much research on this swap as possible and making a realistic expense account. If you Google "Nissan VG30E (or VG30ET) performance," you'll find some good info. Also, there's a wealth of info at Nico club's website.


----------



## speedingdan (Jun 9, 2014)

Aim to high performance, I suggest to add a turbocharger to VG30E, it will bring you much more hp. But you will spend lots bucks. It all depends what power you need!


----------

